# 2014 K&S / KKF Go Live Luck Draw Result



## pkjames (Dec 1, 2014)

and the winner is......

somewhere in this video, which documented the darw process :hungry:

[video=youtube;IYvc71mlrUc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYvc71mlrUc&feature=youtu.be[/video]

I'd give you guys a day or so to check out who is the winner 
Please contact me via PM with your postal details.

Rdgs,
James


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats to the 3 lucky guys! Thanks for doing this James!


----------



## rami_m (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 1, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## ShaggySean (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats to the winners, thanks for the contest James


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 1, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Matus (Dec 1, 2014)

I have just checked the video and nearly fell of my chair - if I did not get it completely wrong the #69 just brought me a fantastic 240mm WA swedish steel gyuto :happy1: I am starting to believe that 69 is my lucky number - after all that is also the date I married my loving wife a few years ago :biggrin:

I do not know what to say - it is one Christmas present I really did not expect. I do not have any more suitable words at hand than than a big thank you to James! :thankyou:

After I got myself together the first though that came to my mind was "I have to make a pass-around" :lol2: So - once I get to play with the knife myself I will make one (probably EU only, but we will see about that)

I have no idea how should I pull through 2 more working hours today ... :scared4: 

... I am still biting my lip to make sure I am awake ...


----------



## riba (Dec 1, 2014)

many congrats to the winners. Fantastic contest, I must say!


----------



## USC 2012 (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, what a pleasant surprise to wake up to, awesome contest James and thanks very much for your generosity.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 1, 2014)

Many Congratulations to the winners and many thanks to J
ames for his generosity


----------



## steeley (Dec 1, 2014)

That was great ,the video was a nice addtion to the process .
congrats to the winners


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2014)

Way cool to include the vid.


----------



## CowichanBay (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice - congrats all! 

I had quite the reaction to seeing MATLAB, flashbacks to undergrad!

Very generous of you James - great vid.


----------



## ajrh (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, that's fantasic, I seem to be starring in a video! :bliss:

And what an amazing knife. And I think it's pretty good tuna fishing around here right now, except for the need to get dressed in some really warm clothes - the Atlantic in December isn't beer and shorts time - but this may be enough to inspire me!

James, thanks so much for your generosity, it's awesome.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 2, 2014)

Great guys, all 3 winners have claimed their prize hence I am listing them here:
Congratulations to:
*Matus*, winning the 3rd prize: the 24cm Swedish steel gyuto
*ajrh*, winning the 2nd prize: the mighty 54cm maguro-kiri
*CB1968*, winning the major prize: the ultra rare 21cm deba by Kazuo Doi 

I will prepare the packages shortly and for the winners, please send me your postal detail if you haven't done so 

Thanks again for participating, and Knives and Stone will bring you a lot more exciting products in the near future.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations guys! So jealous


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh! I wish my nickname was Matus, or CB1968, or ajrh. Too bad I've chosen the wrong one when registered on KKF 
Congratulations to all the winners! 

That was a very generous giveaway (to say the least). I'm eager to hear some reviews from new owners when they get their new toys.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 4, 2014)

Congratulations to all and thank you for your generosity


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Kazuo Doi Deba arrived safely in Darwin today, photos don't do the knife justice it really is an amazing knife.
This knife has the nicest Kanji I have ever seen!
I would like to once again thank James for his generosity, and recommend to all the Aussies on the forum to checkout his new site, with the shite AUD purchasing locally makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 8, 2014)

Jealous. That's a hell of a prize.


----------



## Matus (Dec 8, 2014)

Waiting for the postman has never been so hard before. Unfortunately - I will probably be waiting for some 2 more weeks - its is Christmas time and customs office is not the fastest here. I guess I will put the package directly under Christmas tree


----------



## pkjames (Dec 11, 2014)

Matus said:


> Waiting for the postman has never been so hard before. Unfortunately - I will probably be waiting for some 2 more weeks - its is Christmas time and customs office is not the fastest here. I guess I will put the package directly under Christmas tree


I guess approaching to the xmas delays everything. My shipment from Japan is now sitting in the customs for almost a week! it is a bloody DHL express service!


----------



## Matus (Dec 11, 2014)

James, something incredible happened - the knife was delivered today (!) - somehow the customs decided that it does not need to be taxed - that is first in Germany since many years. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the update on the shipping information and could only believe it once I arrived home. I have just taken the knife out of the box and man - it looks amazing. I am not sure I will find the courage to take it to stones as not to scratch that mirror polish. And how light it is! Looking at the choil from behind makes the edge disappear in air - incredibly thin! I can not wait to use it - thank you so very much for this very generous contest. Best Christmas present ever! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Matus (Dec 14, 2014)

So - finally a few photos of the awesome Sakai Takayuki Syousin 240mm Wa Gyuto in Swedish Steel:

I had to position to knife such that it would reflect our ceiling not to get distractive reflections.




Talk about mirror finish:




And next to Kato - this knife is incredibly thin:




Thanks James!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 14, 2014)

Now that's what I would call a seriously thin knife! Thanks for the pictures, Matus!


----------



## ajrh (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, the samurai tuna sword arrived, and it's pretty awesome. It seems to match well with my Boardsmith board, but that's a pretty decent size too. For context, from Del and Randy respectively, a paring knife and a, yes, 240mm gyuto. 







Contrary to my hopes, tuna have apparently not been swimming close to the NY coast this month. So the entire tuna I envisaged dismembering will be replaced this evening by a fillet of salmon from the supermarket.






It definitely works. Although I can now understand why sometimes two people are needed to operate it. 






And once we're done, neatly into the knife drawer. Or not.






Perhaps the most fun I've had with a knife that I can recall. The last oversized knife out of Australia that comes to my mind belonged to Crocodile Dundee; this seems to be a worthy successor, though with perhaps a touch more refinement.

(Hope the photos are visible, linking from google; guess I'll be editing this post a bit if not.)

James, thanks again!


----------



## pkjames (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome pics Anthony! we had a really scary day here in Sydney, but at least someone is enjoying his knife!


----------



## DEBAnair (Dec 17, 2014)

Those knives are amazing.

I wish I had found this forum earlier


----------

